# 1965 goodmark trunk pan is incorrect



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that the RH portion of the goodmark EDP coated trunk pan is incorrect? The last rib (near the spare tire hump) goes off on an angle towards the quarter panel. I am replacing my 65 GTO with a 3 piece trunk pan kit and noticed this anomaly. It doesn't seem that big a deal and may even fit the jack assembly better. The un-EDP coated pans (I think Dynacorn) is correct but a piece of crap compared to the black EDP coated Goodmark. The Goodmark pan is also a thicker guage metal and a much better stamping quality. Are there any unexpected problems if I go with the EDP coated RH pan?


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

The good mark pans so the same thing for the 67 and they are just fine, I replaced mine with their 3 part trunk pan and it looks great.


----------



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you saying that the incorrect rib is no big deal? It looks like it's hidden by the tire anyway. What is the correct style for the 67?


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes tire hides it and it is amazing quality.


----------

